# simple shot flippin out axiom Ocularis review



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Ocularis Slingshot Review:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow I hadn't realized that you pull over the top like that. Although that should have been obvious I guess. Nice shooting too! That thing seemed to be shooting pretty fast.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Kalanguya, welcome to the forum. Great review and very nice shooting...knocking down 3 bottles with 2 shots...love it!!!

Todd


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice shooter!

Very good attachment method Nathan comes up with! - respect!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the SFF Forum....Thanks for sharing the video review....Nice shooting..Enjoy my friend..

May Your Ammo Fly Straight....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review Kalanguya!


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging comments gentleman! Can't imagine a world without slingshot


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Ocularis sling shot quick shooting: 




Trying a little speed shooting with the Ocularis today. Not going to break any records but it's very accurate. 7 cans 42 seconds


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Great shooting, buddy!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

